# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Ищу мистика, целителя.

## Владимир14

Харе Кришна.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какого-нибудь мистика или ясновидящего, религиозного человека.
Предпочтительно Санкт-Петербург, но можно и другие города.
Слышал историю от А.Хакимова о мистике в Индии, к которому большие очереди и он закрывает глаза, советуется с кем-то, и определяет судьбу человека.
Но, мне любая помощь в этом вопросе нужна. Пишите в тему, хотя бы призрачный намек, лс проверять не могу.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Владимир. Да, такие мистики есть в Индии. Насчет России - не знаю, не могу сказать. Ищите, наверняка такие есть. Я знаю, что например в Казахстане есть целитель Базылкан Дюсупов. Он очень сильный человек. Может он Вам поможет?

Желаю Вам удачи.

----------

